# What happened to the goats I grew up with??



## Elwood Lightfoot (Jul 23, 2010)

We had some milk goats when I was a teenager and some larger grey ones (rather ugly by todays standards) Does anyone know what kind of goats they were? And where I might get some like them??

I want a small herd to run on my 10 acres to clear out underbrush as it's mostly wooded, So am wanting taller goats and not like the expensive show goats that seem to be everywhere these days,

Any help would be great, Thanks Guys


----------



## SDGsoap&dairy (Jul 24, 2010)

Have you looked at Toggenburgs?  They're a light brown that can look somewhat grey.


----------



## chandasue (Jul 24, 2010)

Check craigslist and bestfarmbuys.com for your area for good deals. If you aren't worried about show quality you can usually find inexpensive mixed breed goats there that can be excellent milkers and brush clearers.


----------



## Elwood Lightfoot (Jul 24, 2010)

I don't know what the breed was not a toggenburg might have been a mixed breed but had hair that was grey and course kinda like a terrier sort of, I went to a sale today and checked out goats none of them were like the ones I was looking for, I guess I will just keep looking around and maybe post a wanted ad or something like that, Thanks guys for the help


----------



## stano40 (Jul 25, 2010)

cashmere goats are kinda like that.


----------



## Elwood Lightfoot (Jul 25, 2010)

I should have mentioned I was old LOL

The goats we had then was in the mid to late 70's so it couldn't have been cashmere and the Toggenburg is not likely either, I found a great site doing a google search that lists goats alphabetically and as best I can tell they were most likely what is considered a Spanish goat these were goats introduced to the region around the 1500's and gone feral early settlers of Oklahoma and Texas would have found wild herds of them and domesticated them (again) for meat and milk the site says they are of unknown and mixed original breeds probably explaining why they arent popular now days, We got ours from my family that have lived in the southeast part of Oklahoma since the 1800's

Thanks for the suggestions it really helped it got me looking in areas I hadn't considered and I've learned a lot, I am thinking that I will probably do best for the reasons I want goats to have a mixed herd of maybe Nubians, Boer and maybe fainting. These seem to be the most common although rather expensive for what I'm wanting but once they have cleared the land the resell value seems to be consistent.


----------

